# Enter Lagniappe the Beautiful



## Lagniappe the Beautiful (Sep 9, 2021)

Lan is a beautiful black cat, my recently adopted foster, 14 years old. her mom had to go into hospice care so she needed a new home. I will be asking questions once I'm through moderation.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hello L and welcome to the forum! And good for you adopting Lan!


----------

